# wall liner



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a client who wants to put up a paintable wall covering over old paneling and was told by SW that plain old wall liner would work. True? I know how to prep the paneling but am not sue about the liner.Thanks


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

chrisn said:


> I have a client who wants to put up a paintable wall covering over old paneling and was told by SW that plain old wall liner would work. True? I know how to prep the paneling but am not sue about the liner.Thanks


I could imagine it's possible but I'd be more inclined to use the repair liner that's used for plaster walls. Has a mesh on the back and a paintable vinyl face.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If I remember correctly, this has been done. I know that many have painted a design on blank stock BEFORE hanging it.

But your client wants to paint it a solid color, which as you can surmise will render it a nightmare to strip. And with our luck, you and I both will be doing that for eternity in our own private hell.

I would suggest bridging liner hung with a strippable paste. It "should" be dry strippable when the time comes, with the only bad result being needing to wash the paste off.

HOWEVER, if the long range plans are to totally remove the paneling, then blankstock with a solvent primer/sealer on top so the water borne paint doesn't permeate and loosen the paste.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

It is also advisable to oil prime the paneling before anything is hung. If not you may risk the paneling swelling from the paste.


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

I too would oil prime the panelling and then size / prime it for paper. Hanging regular liner paper will be fine. Once dry fill any seams with a sparkle and sand, spot prime sparkle with multipurpose primer. Now ready for paint.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I like the idea of paintable wallpaper to add texture to the wall.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We've installed Texturglas in the past. It is a fiberglass wall covering that comes in varying thicknesses and will cover a variety of imperfections like wood paneling and cinder block.

The thinnest iteration makes the walls a level 5 finish for painting. I've never felt a smoother wall surface.

http://www.roosintl.com/p_texturglas.htm


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

Another option is Anaglypta wallpaper. This is the raised pattern that can be painted, however I would still install a liner paper over the panelling first. 
For all the trouble I would consider removing the panelling and fixing what is behind it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and then there is always fasterplaster too, but the question WAS about wallpaper.

Chris, as you know, the expectations of the customer and the budget constraints would play an important part in what is the best approach.

Have either of these been related to you ?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> and then there is always fasterplaster too, but the question WAS about wallpaper.
> 
> Chris, as you know, the expectations of the customer and the budget constraints would play an important part in what is the best approach.
> 
> Have either of these been related to you ?


Sort of, I left them with options and they have selected Cavalier wall liner to be painted. So be it


----------

